# Need Manuals for a 2011 YT624EDJ



## 2VPOCCbtSp (Jan 6, 2022)

Howdy all, new guy asking,

I have spent several hours and searched literally hundreds of websites and pages in Snowblower Forum for an owners manual and a repair/maintenance manual for my 2011 YT624EDJ but have had no luck. This request has probably been asked and answered several times but I just didn't find what I need. Can someone point me in the right direction with a link or name of a place where I can get them? Feel free to give me a blast of s*** for not seeing what is probably right in front of me!

Many thanks


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

Try the Yamaha Canada website.
Last time I was there, they had multiple versions for current and previous generations. However the model selection process was a little clunky.


----------



## 2VPOCCbtSp (Jan 6, 2022)

Thanks again Lunta. As I mentioned, I sent an email to Yamaha Canada about the owners manual. They sent me a pdf copy within 24 hours. Great service from Yamaha Canada!!!!


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

Good news and nice to hear people taking the time to highlight great service.


----------

